# Dull GRP on Hymer, is spray paint the solution?



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

The GRP front of my 2002 B574 is dull with yellowish marks around some edges; it lets down this fine van. I notice that this afflicts other vans as well.

I have read comments re polishing, however in the long term is a spray paint the solution or does re polishing last? 

Anybody gone down the paint road?


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

I used to have a maxum motor yacht which had gone very dull over time and no amout of polishing with various chemicals would bring it back like new. That is until the building works in the marina caused a shower of iron filings all over the boats in the marina causing about £1.5mil of damage!!!

The marina had to arrange a specialist cleaning company to clean all of the boats. Mine was a real mess as the filings had obviously gone rusty on the grp surfaces and I was not hopeful (but hopeful of a large insurance claim!) that they would be able to restore the surface.

After 2 days of specialist cleaning i was left with a 7 year old boat which gleamed like new! Couldn't believe the finish - it was spectacular and I was so grateful to the building company!!

It just proves that an old grp surface can be restored - you just need to find the right people to do it with the right stuff. If my CI ever gets like it I will certainly look at the specialist boat cleaning companies out there - it would be well worth it.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

http://www.mailspeedmarine.com/polish-cleaner/one-step-heavy-duty-cleaner-wax-32fl-oz239455.bhtml

Hi borisd, Starbrite this will sort you out


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Borisd0 said:


> The GRP front of my 2002 B574 is dull with yellowish marks around some edges; it lets down this fine van. I notice that this afflicts other vans as well.
> 
> I have read comments re polishing, however in the long term is a spray paint the solution or does re polishing last?
> 
> Anybody gone down the paint road?


Hi

Try some fine T cut and a polishing mop, bit messy but it should restore the shine on gel coat GRP.

Peter


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

This may be an interesting bit of background - no help to the problem, mind you!

I bought a late 2001 Hymer model privately in Germany in early 2007 and the previous owner was very proud of his vehicle and how he had kept it pristine from new.

One of the things he told me was that Hymer had two factory sources for the GRP panels for the front of the vans and that one had burned down around that time. To maintain total production at the one remaining factory the specification was reduced - only one gel coat or something like that. Anyway, Dieter was aware of this and that it was likely to result in longer term problems and insisted that all the affected panels were replaced on his van as soon as production was back to normal.

Since you have a 2002 your problem may be the same.

I have had people ask whether my van was new when it was six years old ( they may have been slightly delusional - it wasn't that good) so obviously his persistence paid off!

Brian


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Find a local valeter or spray shop and ask them to machine it for you it will come up like new, you will just be able to wax it in the normal way,


----------

